# Cattin' on the Ice



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to make a video with pictures of catfish caught while ice fishing. Anyone willing to help me out, please post your photo here. After winter is over, I'll post the video for all to see.



Thanks.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i done one once, it was more like a slideshow though. i done mine on "Photobucket", easy to do!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's my start. A 5# channel from back in Febraurt this year.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

here's another of BuckeyeTom and his son.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll problably have some for you on christmas eve.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

heres one from mosquito lake last year


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thats not buckeye tom and his son... thats his old work buddy.. my avatar is the only pic i have of an ice cat.. they were all on my old pc...


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

HWF.. I have a feeling you thought that it was a monster eye until the unsightly view of whiskers comes threw the hole! Thats always a dissapointment to me when walleye fishing, ice or open water. If you want cat action in the winter, just go walleye fishing at Nimisila. Nice cat though!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya! But If Your Catch And Release It Is A Great Fight.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Man it's been a while since I've been as big as Ryan,lol. He weighs about a buck/20. I snapped the pic, but it was Ryan and Hunter Milliken holding an ice cat that I caught at Lake Alma. Let me dig through my old pics and see what I can come up for some others.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are some pics to get you in the mood....

Cat pics include Peon, RustyHook, Brooklyn(my daughter) and I.

The trout pics are a motley crew of crazy ice anglers.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

tom them picks are great.. getting me in the mood to fish!! i can see from them picks i need to wear sunglasses on the ice ... rusty looks bad @$$ lol... that was a good year for ice cats on alma!!! and trout!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Man it's been a while since I've been as big as Ryan,lol. He weighs about a buck/20. I snapped the pic, but it was Ryan and Hunter Milliken holding an ice cat that I caught at Lake Alma. Let me dig through my old pics and see what I can come up for some others.


I guess I just assumed that pic was of you because you sent it to me a while back. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ah, here i thought you meant that you wanted help in "HOW" to make a video. never mind my post then lol. will get you some pics as soon as we get some good ice down this way.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> HWF.. I have a feeling you thought that it was a monster eye until the unsightly view of whiskers comes threw the hole!


jay2k, i was in about 15'-18' of water (cant remember exactly) and i saw this crazy mark at only about 5' deep, and i was jigging with jigging raps, so i pull up to the mark and start jigging and this crazy cat nails it! that happened once more but it got off the second time. pretty cool fights on an otherwise boring outing.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

pic of a nice 10# channel in olp post...tried to move it here didnt work..search "ice cats" maybe someone will move it for me!!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

just go to the pic and right click on it save it the reupload it..


wave warrior said:


> pic of a nice 10# channel in olp post...tried to move it here didnt work..search "ice cats" maybe someone will move it for me!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

How do you get it bigger without clicking on it?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> How do you get it bigger without clicking on it?


i always just resize original and then attach smaller pics directly into the thread. (hit reply, then manage attachments, then upload the pic from your computer to the site) it cant be too big and has to be certain file types.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

searching for ice catfishing videos and found this funny one!


----------

